# Pin Hole leak on Lapavoni Europiccolo - suggestions



## TK-421 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've just been messing around with my 2nd hand La Pavoni EP and I noticed that there is a small pinhole leak where the group head joins to the boiler. Its not where the head screws to the flat plate its where they have welded the flat plate onto the boiler so it's not a join leak but an issue with manufacture. It only weeps a bit when the boiler is up to temp but when I set it on the low setting to tick over it stops. It's only the tiniest of leaks and is nothing when considering the amount that comes out of the safety valve.

Do you think that this is a major issue that I should bring up with the guy I bought it from? I

I am a bit disappointed and may get in touch but it was an ebay purchase and I'd struggle to find another one for the price I paid for it.

I was thinking of getting it silver braided when I get round to it but was content just to make do for the time being.

What do you think ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Put a strike in immediately. Now, paypal hold the money for 14 days before releasing it to make this sort of thing much easier to resolve in your favour. the item presumably was described as used, and therefore is expected to work without fault


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds like a pin hole leak in the weld,if it is it will only get worse as corrosion takes effect !!!


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 30, 2013)

I think that it is an issue with the weld, which is a real pain. If I do leave it it could start to affect the chrome in the area, which is why I'm going to take it to a local place and have them take a tiny but of chrome away round the area and then silver braid the hole with a tiny spot. I'm hoping that if they can get the spot of weld small enough then it shouldn't look too unsightly. It'd require someone with a bit of experience to make a neat job.

On a separate note I took the head off the machine yesterday and found that the circlip retainer had rusted away behind the piston. I've ordered a service kit and will have a go at getting the old clip out later on in the week.

Things with this machine just keep popping up. I was thinking of throwing in the towel but I didn't pay that much for it, plus its teaching me a lot about these machines and how to maintain them properly.

I think i'll stick with it. Besides I'm closer to getting a decent shot from persevering than getting a new one sent from italy.

All the best


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 30, 2013)

In a follow up to this thread. The local welders wouldn't touch it as they said that to silver braid it would likely destroy the chrome. I also phoned a La Pavioni repair place and they said that the hole is not practically fixable and to return the item from whenst it came. They said that the hole is likely to get bigger with time and could be of concern for safety, what with the pressured steam and boiling water. This is a real shame because I was prepared to do a bit of legwork in order to get a Pav for decent money.

I shall have to consider an alternative, probably a new one.


----------

